# New DA advice



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

Hi all. The almighty distributor of household taskings, OC Domestic, has kindly agreed to purchase me a DA for my up coming increase in age (surely that's every day....)

Anyhoo. I've been googling until my eyes bleed and settled on the Argos DA as that gives me room for additional items. However I have hit the wall with my quest for knowledge, and thought I'd just fold and ask. 

So I'm looking at getting a couple of different pads in 5 and 3 inch with a 3 inch plate as my car has a pit of intricate areas. But all the pads look the same, even to the point that there are 2 different ones called medium cut by the same manufacturer! And God forbid the companies standardise colours!

So my car is a CW Inyegra DC5 which I understand has thin soft paint, so I was looking at some 2500 and 3800 polish, but not sure if I should get polishing/finishing pads, of something with a little more cut. Would also be nice if I could appease the queen and fo some work on her 2 year old quashqai since not scratching her door with rings and handbags is a challenge for her.

I've also read that textures pads, hex logic etc dont play well with some DA's. So to some up...

1. What grade of pads to consider?
2. Flat or textured?
3. Is the polish choice about right?

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Here is a link to Autogeek in the US the chap who gives advice and writes the guides is one of the top detailers about, just be careful what expert you take advice from myself included...

Personally I use the Meguiars microfibre system with a Rupes as it has exelent cutting and finishing ability, for finishing I use a Rupes white pad, the Chemical guys green pad is a good all round polishing pad I use on a rotary.

https://www.autogeek.net/detailingtips.html


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Not sure where you are in the country but as a first of I would advise you to go to a one day training course, it will give you some theory and practical knowledge in a controlled environment and also allow you to try a few diferent machines.

https://gtechniq.com/customer-service/training/


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

Thanks. Appreciate you taking the time to reply. I do love a good course, bit I'm currently up to my eye balls in education and expense for a mid life career change. Will definatly think about it in the future though. Maybe I can find someone local that I can trade some detailing training for some free sports therapy sessions 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Maybe have a chat with a local supplier like Clean and shiny or Elite Car care -

They offer machines and pads and im sure will offer some advice where are you based as there are lots of people that offer training as well


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

WHIZZER said:


> Maybe have a chat with a local supplier like Clean and shiny or Elite Car care -
> 
> They offer machines and pads and im sure will offer some advice where are you based as there are lots of people that offer training as well


I'm in Grimsby. I did message Cleam your Car on facebook a few days ago but never heard back.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Crackfox said:


> I'm in Grimsby.


So am I :wave:

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Get a test pannel to practice on as your Honada paint will be soft so you could damage it ! and not wat you want on a DC5

First what condition is your paint in currently as this will determine your polish pad combo!

You will need full decontamination before polishing have you looked into this

What pads have you looked at currently as you'll need about 5 pads per car (generally 1 per panel) I recommend Lake County


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

PugIain said:


> So am I :wave:
> 
> Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


Ah ok. I'm in Stally.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

\Rian said:


> Get a test pannel to practice on as your Honada paint will be soft so you could damage it ! and not wat you want on a DC5
> 
> First what condition is your paint in currently as this will determine your polish pad combo!
> 
> ...


Happy with the prep work, and ot too concerned with damaging the paint with a DA. Read/watched alot over the years and it doesnt seem to be rocket science.

I've looked at all of the pads I think. Mainly thinking hex logic, but as said, not sure how well they run on the guild.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Crackfox said:


> Happy with the prep work, and ot too concerned with damaging the paint with a DA. Read/watched alot over the years and it doesnt seem to be rocket science.
> 
> I've looked at all of the pads I think. Mainly thinking hex logic, but as said, not sure how well they run on the guild.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Honda paint is soft and you can easaly burn thr paint saying "Read/watched alot over the years and it doesn't seem to be rocket science." is very nieve and a little stupid, pros that have been polishing for years would not agree with that atall!!!

If like you say its not rocket science then why you asking for advice?

Appologies if I come across as blunt but that type of attitude is stupid, you can watch all the videos you want but that does not compair to practice :wall:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Crackfox said:


> Ah ok. I'm in Stally.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Well if you see a silver GT 86 being driven by an orange beard, stay out the way 

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

\Rian said:


> Honda paint is soft and you can easaly burn thr paint saying "Read/watched alot over the years and it doesn't seem to be rocket science." is very nieve and a little stupid, pros that have been polishing for years would not agree with that atall!!!
> 
> If like you say its not rocket science then why you asking for advice?
> 
> Appologies if I come across as blunt but that type of attitude is stupid, you can watch all the videos you want but that does not compair to practice :wall:


Doesnt make me a plasterer either, but I manage to do my house to a good standard from a single YouTube video. Also not a mechanic, with not formal training, or ever watched a video, bit I can still work out how to fix my car. I've also just sanded, clear coated and hand polished my headlights, because it isn't rocket science, doesnt mean I'm a pro or want to work in a body shop. But I'll leave the before and after in for fun.

I just asked for some advice on pads and the conpatabilty with the DA I've chosen, else I'll just buy one of each and work back from fine to course and see what happens. In the unlucky event that a DA with some 3800 and a black hex pad rips all the paint from my car, I'll get it fixed. Just thought I'd ask some advice to be sure, rather than buy one of everything for the sake of it and crack play suck it and see....

















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

PugIain said:


> Well if you see a silver GT 86 being driven by an orange beard, stay out the way
> 
> Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


If its orange I assume I'd smell you first....

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Rian said:


> Honda paint is soft and you can easaly burn thr paint saying "Read/watched alot over the years and it doesn't seem to be rocket science." is very nieve and a little stupid, pros that have been polishing for years would not agree with that atall!!!
> 
> If like you say its not rocket science then why you asking for advice?
> 
> Appologies if I come across as blunt but that type of attitude is stupid, you can watch all the videos you want but that does not compair to practice :wall:


You can't help some people dude!!


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

big dave 666 said:


> You can't help some people dude!!


Must have missed were being called stupid is helpful....

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Crackfox said:


> Must have missed were being called stupid is helpful....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I assume you mean "where" not were.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Crackfox said:


> If its orange I assume I'd smell you first....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Are you a former Bootie?


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

big dave 666 said:


> I assume you mean "where" not were.


Possibly, never been great with those, genuinely dyslexic. Thanks for pointing that out though, since the only reason to bother is to try and offend me, try harder next time.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Are you a former Bootie?


No sorry, I am not, nor have I ever been a small shoe or a pirates treasure. If however you reference to another meaning of the word then still no, but I was and still am a blue job.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

I did my friends black Honda Civic type R 04 plate with sonax 04-06 polish paired with a green hex pad and it came up great. Id advise using a paint depth gauge though as Honda paint can be thin. In some places i didnt polish, rather went over with a glaze due to paint depth being quite low. you can get a good PDG for about £70 but it saved me from getting panels resprayed a few times so paid for itself. Machine used was a DAS 6 pro +. Hope you manage to find the right combo :thumb:


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

Sam6er said:


> I did my friends black Honda Civic type R 04 plate with sonax 04-06 polish paired with a green hex pad and it came up great. Id advise using a paint depth gauge though as Honda paint can be thin. In some places i didnt polish, rather went over with a glaze due to paint depth being quite low. you can get a good PDG for about £70 but it saved me from getting panels resprayed a few times so paid for itself. Machine used was a DAS 6 pro +. Hope you manage to find the right combo :thumb:


Thanks for the heads up. I'll take a look at that.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

